# Das setzt sich nicht durch...



## epic2006 (7. September 2013)

...oder: Meinungen können sich ändern.

Dank des harten Kerns beim Treffen in Schierke wurde meine kompromisslose "Retroeinstellung" doch ziemlich aufgeweicht. Da sich dann nach einem kurzen Hin- und Hergeschreibe die Möglichkeit ergab einen modernen, aber nicht zu modernen Rahmen zu erwerben (vielen Dank an die Beteiligten!!!), hab ich mich entschlossen doch mal neuere Wege zu beschreiten.





Von dem modernen Zeug habe ich allerdings sowas von überhaupt keine Ahnung, dass ich auf eure Hilfe angewiesen bin. Irgendwie fühle ich mich wie der letzte noop, wenn es um integriert, hi- und lowclamp, dual air, push lock, QR15, thrubolt und postmount geht.

Die Marschrichtung für das Projekt steht fest, leicht und/aber uneingeschränkt nutzbar soll es sein, zudem soll es das budget nicht übermäßig belasten, da ich kein bike mehr habe, dass ich für dieses Projekt verkaufen möchte (und das Auto bleibt auch!).

In Sachen Schaltung habe ich mich auch schon festgelegt:





2x10, auch wenn es sich nicht durchsetzen wird

Also her mit den Ideen und Vorschlägen, vor allem bezüglich des LRS, der Bremsen und sonstigen Anbauteile.

Gruß, Gerrit


----------



## Kruko (7. September 2013)

Na da sag ich doch mal herzlichen Glückwunsch zum Neuerwerb. Da ja die X0 wohl gesetzt ist, würde ich als Bremse einen Elixir vorschlagen. Dank Matchmaker spartst Du Dir dann am Lanker ein paar Gramm und es ist aufgeräumt. Gabel eine SID (XX). Für die gilt selbiges. Lockout kann ebenfalls per Matchmaker befestigt werden.

LRS kann ich Dir einen Hope Hoops empfehlen. Mit der Notubes Crest kommst Du bei diesem LRS auf knapp 1600 Gramm und kostet etwas über 300 Euro. Mit Glück und einem Gutschein bei Wiggle auch weniger. Bisher laiufen alle Hope Hops LRS ohne Probleme. Riesen Vorteil der Hope-Naben ist, dass man diese einfach auf den jeweiligen Achsstandard des Rahmens bzw. der Gabel umrüsten kann. Bei dem VR war bei mir immer der QR9 montiert und der 15mm Stechachs-Adapter lag bei. Zusätzlich sind auch noch jeweils 2 Ersatzspeichen im Karton.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## pago79 (7. September 2013)

Sehr geil
Endlich geht sie wieder los, die Maximalverschwendung von Zeit, Geld und Hirnschmalz
Mit dem budget glaubt dir doch eh keiner. Am wenigsten du selbst

Gruß
Lars


----------



## LeFrankdrien (7. September 2013)

Hi zusammen,

ich wusste, er findet ein gutes Zuhause!!!!

Vielleicht bringt das Ergebnis ja die anderen "Starrköpfe" auch noch zum Umdenken

Ich persönlich bin immer für das Aufgreifen von vorhandenen Formen und/oder Farben, was bei der Räderwahl für mich Sichtcarbon bedeuten würde. Natürlich bidirektional. Das würde dann auch dem Leichtbau Gedanken Rechnung tragen.

Einen besonderen Tipp dazu werd ich nicht geben, sonst gehen die Carbon Diskussionen wieder los. Aus eigener Erfahrung gibt es aber recht stabile, einigermaßen leichte China Felgen bei l....-bic...com    ....und wenn die MICH tragen))

Abonniert!!

VG
peru


----------



## tomasius (7. September 2013)

Plastik? 

Tom


----------



## GTdanni (9. September 2013)

Wenn ich wieder Luft bekomme sag ich auch was dazu... 

Sprachlose Grüße aus dem Osten, Danni.


----------



## epic2006 (10. September 2013)

Danni, mein Tipp: gaaaaanz ruhig ein- und wieder ausatmen, ein- und wieder ausatmen, ein- und wieder... Das wird schon wieder, ganz bestimmt!

Federgabel ist geordert, es wird eine SID worldcup, das war das leichteste mit dem besten Preis/Leistungsverhältnis und der größten Zuverlässigkeit.

Bremse ist auch geordert, XTR Trail IceTech, auch hier wie oben, leicht, zuverlässig und halbwegs bezahlbar. The Cleg 2 oder Tune wäre natürlich leichter und auch schöner in meinen Augen, aber halt absolut zu teuer.

Nu ist das budget für den Monat ausgeschöpft und es gibt höchstens Kistenauspackbilder und oder Kleinteile.

Eine Frage habe ich noch in die Runde: was für eine Sattelstützenklemme (Hersteller) gibt es in dem Maß 36,8 oder so. Habe leider keine Ahnung von dem modernen Zeugs.

Gesucht werden noch: UW, SW (midcage) und trigger, X0 oder XX in grau, schwarz oder blau in 2x10. Gerne gebraucht aber brauchbar.

Gruß, GErrit

...angedacht ist auch ein Frankensteinaufbau mit dem was an der Ketzerei hängt, nur um das GT dieses Jahr noch testen zu können.


----------



## Kruko (10. September 2013)

epic2006 schrieb:


> Eine Frage habe ich noch in die Runde: was für eine Sattelstützenklemme (Hersteller) gibt es in dem Maß 36,8 oder so. Habe leider keine Ahnung von dem modernen Zeugs.



Da gibt es nicht viel Auswahl. Wir haben einen Hope verwendet. Du üblichen verdächtigen Leichtgewichte wie Tune, KCNC fallen leider raus.


----------



## mani.r (10. September 2013)

gt-heini schrieb:


> Da gibt es nicht viel Auswahl. Wir haben einen Hope verwendet. Du üblichen verdächtigen Leichtgewichte wie Tune, KCNC fallen leider raus.



 Die Hope hab ich auch dran. Sie Auswahl ist da sehr gering.


----------



## epic2006 (10. September 2013)

Ok, nach kurzer Recherche und mehreren Messungen an dem imens runden "american precisionmade" Sattelrohr bin ich auf die Klemme von carbon-ti in 36,9 gekommen, wiegt trotz Schnellspanner mit 21g nur 2g mehr als die geschraubte Hope und sagt mir optisch mehr zu. Mit günstig ist es halt rum ums Eck bei dem Teil....

So und noch eine Totale, damit es nicht ganz so trist abläuft bis die nächsten Pakete kommen:





Gruß, GErrit


----------



## tofu1000 (10. September 2013)

Meine Güte, Gerrit! Wo soll das nur hinführen.... 

Aber ganz im Ernst: Mir gefällt genau dieses Modell auch ausgesprochen gut! Mit modernen Teileempfehlungen kann ich dir leider auch nicht weiterhelfen, mein modernstes Fahrradteil ist eine MZ Bomber Marathon von 2007, die inzwischen ihren faden Alltag auf dem Kleiderschrank verbringt... 
Aber ich hab keinerlei Zweifel, dass du da nen ansehnlichen Hobel draus zimmerst! 
Ist das ein 16er? Könntest du bei Gelegenheit mal Ober- und Sattelrohr (m-m) messen? Danke.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## epic2006 (10. September 2013)

Oberrohr ist M-M 57cm, also wie bei Oldschool 18ern, Sitzrohr M-M 40cm und M-E 48cm. Da hätte auch ein L gepasst, aber ich fahre tendenziell lieber kleinere Rahmen.

Auf dann, Gruß, Gerrit


----------



## LeFrankdrien (10. September 2013)

Hi Gerrit,

also aus eigener Erfahrung würde ich ein andere Taktik beim Aufbau fahren.

Solche Kleinteile bringen gewichtsmäßig fast nix, erleichtern aber den Geldbeutel ungemein.

Nimm einfach mal den Gedanken auf, bei solchen Kleinteilen zu sparen und das Gesparte in einen richtig leichten LRS zu investieren.....also á la ax.lightness oder ähnliches. Kost auch nen A.... voller Geld, bringt aber letzen Endes mehr....denn den Alu-Matrix/Carbon Rahmen zu einem wirklich leichten Rad zu verwurschten wird schon schwer....

Bei mir hat das Rad damals mit R1, SID Worldcup, komplett XTR und den ZTR333/American Classic/X-Ray/Alu-Nippel LRS nur gaaaanz knapp die 10 kg Marke geknackt....

...nur so ein Gedanke.....

VG
peru


----------



## epic2006 (11. September 2013)

Danke für die Gewichtsinfo, Peter. Kleinvieh macht aber auch Mist Klar kosten die kleinen Edelteile einen Haufen, aber es muss ja nicht alles neu sein. Mit dem leichten LRS holt man am meisten raus, da geb ich Dir vollkommen Recht. Der wird aber wohl als Letztes kommen, da ich noch mittelschweren Ersatz stehen habe... 

Auf dann...


----------



## pago79 (15. September 2013)

Das Reh springt hoch, das Reh springt weit. Warum auch nicht, es hat ja Zeit...


----------



## epic2006 (15. September 2013)

Verzögerung. In jeglicher Hinsicht.

Schönen Sonntag noch!

Gruß Gerrit


----------



## epic2006 (18. September 2013)

Könnte da der Name zum Programm werden?





Gruß, GErrit


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## epic2006 (5. Oktober 2013)

So, die Basis steht, fahren tut es sich absolut genial! Hätte auch nichts anderes erwartet.





Nun geht es an's Erleichtern, da das momentane Gewicht von 10,8kg absolut indiskutabel ist. Beim LRS ist das Meiste zu holen, Felgen sind im Zulauf, bei den Naben schwanke ich noch ob bor MD7 oder Carbon-Ti. Hope ist zu schwer, ebenso wie Chris King und Tune ist mir zu Laut und zu teuer. 
Sattel und Vorbau werden ebenso noch ausgetauscht wie die Kb, da sind noch 2-3stellige Grammzahlen zu holen. Sub Ten ist auf jeden Fall drin!

Gruß, Gerrit


----------



## pago79 (5. Oktober 2013)

Mir gefällt es auch im fast Frankenstein modus ziemlich gut
Beim LRS muß sich allerdings noch zeigen, wer recht behält...


Und immer dran denken, nicht zu sehr reinsteigern!

Gruß
Lars


----------



## Kruko (6. Oktober 2013)

Die Reifen wollen mir nicht so richtig gefallen. Vielleicht ist das ganze in natura besser.

Ansonsten gefällt mir das Rad. Ich wünsche dir viel Spaß auf den Touren und beim Gewichtstuning.


----------



## coast13 (6. Oktober 2013)

meine Laien-Meinung: die Kombi mit den Neo Skins und der unverwechselbaren Rahmen-Silhouette, zusammen mit den Parts....der wirklich schöne Brückenschlag zwischen Klassik und "Neuzeit"..


----------



## epic2006 (7. Oktober 2013)

coast13 schrieb:


> ....der wirklich schöne Brückenschlag zwischen Klassik und "Neuzeit"..


 
Genau in die Richtung soll es gehen! Ich kann doch nicht ganz loslassen von dem alten Zeugs...

Beim LRS tut sich auch was, bleibt nur die Frage ob silberne Speichen mit silbernen Nippeln oder schwarze Speichen mit blauen Nippeln. Die Combi silberne Speichen/blaue Nippel fällt aus persönlichen Gründen aus. Felgen und Naben werden auf jeden Fall schwarz, was anderes bietet der gewählte Hersteller nicht an.

Gruß, GErrit


----------



## TonySoprano (8. Oktober 2013)

mach doch mal nen vernünftiges Foto, ich seh nur Gras


----------



## epic2006 (16. Oktober 2013)

Heute wurde gebastelt:





Da ein Zulieferer nicht in der Lage war das gewünschte Teil auch passend zu produzieren bleibt einem ja nichts anderes übrig. Gespart wurde auch, und zwar um die 10g.

Gruß Gerrit


----------



## epic2006 (16. Oktober 2013)

Die Marschrichtung für den LRS ist auch vorgegeben:









Das Gesamtgewicht wird wohl unter 1300g liegen, damit sollte wohl den Einwänden einiger Mitleser Rechnung getragen sein.

Bis die Tage, Gruß, Gerrit


----------



## Manni1599 (17. Oktober 2013)

Uaaah Gerrit, die Felgen kriegen schon Beulen und Dellen vom Hinschauen, ich weiss wovon ich schreibe.....


----------



## epic2006 (17. Oktober 2013)

Schaun wir mal. Ich war auch etwas verwirrt, als sich auf der Waage eine Differenz von fast 30g bei den beiden Felgen gezeigt hat. Naja, immerhin waren die wirklich günstig, hoffen wir, dass sie nicht billig sind...

Noch ein paar Bilder:













Und die Bastelei von gestern:





funktioniert einwandfrei, einzig an der Position und der Optik ist noch Potential zur Optimierung.





Gruß, Gerrit


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## cleiende (17. Oktober 2013)

Prachtvoll, ich wünsche dir viel Spaß damit. Bin mir nicht sicher ob das Rad mit schwarzen Reifen besser aussähe, da wäre der Rahmen im Mittelpunkt.

Tja, so ist das halt, mittlerweile gibt es gar viel unseliges Zeug, 10-fach und 11-fach Antriebe, Carbonrahmen. Frühestens wenn die 5 vorne steht, fühestens dann, sag ich mir immer.


----------



## LeFrankdrien (17. Oktober 2013)

...fällt mir grad auf....welche Übersetzung fährst Du da? Siehst nach Hochgebirge aus))

Immer gemäß dem Motto: Carbon statt Kondition *duckundweg*

VG
peru


----------



## epic2006 (17. Oktober 2013)

peru73 schrieb:


> Ha, den wollt ich mir schon drucken lassen und auf´s Unterrohr kleben
> 
> Ich glaube da ist 28-32 drauf, momentan. Ging heute ganz gut, aber ich werd wohl noch nach einem kleineren KB schauen.
> 
> Auf denn, Gruß, Gerrit


----------



## epic2006 (30. Oktober 2013)

So, bei der Übersetzung hab ich natürlich Schmarrn geschrieben. Kassette 11-34 und KB 26-39. Die Aluschrauben für das kleine KB hab ich ei der letzten Tour unfreiwillig entsorgt... egal, waren eh für lau und nu kommt halt Titan rein.

Ein einzelner Herr drängte ja auch vehement auf einen leichten LRS, um größtmögliche Gewichtsersparnis zu erreichen. Bitteschön:

VR:





HR:





Muss natürlich noch zentriert werden, was aber am Gewicht ja nix ändert. Felgen BOR 333, Naben BOR MD7, Speichen DT Revolution 2.0-1.5-2.0, Nippel DT Alu in blau.

Demnächst kommen noch weitere Kleinteile, mehr für schön als für leicht und noch eine Spezialanfertigung, da steht aber noch kein Rollouttermin fest.

Bis dann, Gruß, Gerrit


----------



## epic2006 (30. Oktober 2013)

So, LRS ist drin, 10,0 sagt die Waage... Potential ist noch reichlich vorhanden, Sattel, Pedale, Schläuche (ist mal wieder irgendwas drin Marke "Lagsorum"), Schnellspanner und natürlich Schrauben. Grob gepeilt werden es wohl um 9,5-9,6kg.

Gruß, Gerrit


----------



## pago79 (30. Oktober 2013)

Hui, doch sehr leicht geworden
Aber gerade jetzt wo ich die ersten Bilder vom neuen LRS sehe, find ich den Kontrast von den blauen Nippeln zu den schwarzen Speichen recht fad.

Gruß
Lars


----------



## epic2006 (17. Januar 2014)

So, heute wurden die Spezialhülsen für die Matchmaker geliefert. Nun ist auch eine wackelfreie und technisch schöne Instalation möglich. Zuerst die Bremshebelschelle innen gesenkt:





Dann die Hülse ansetzen und von der Gegenseite mit einer Schraube eingezogen:





Und den Halter für den Schalter (ein Reim haha) angeschraubt:





Andere Seite:





Schalthebel dran:





Und das Ganze an den Lenker geschraubt:





Nu ist erstmal wieder ein wenig Baustopp angesagt, da anderweitige Projekte ausserhalb des Radsports erstmal Vorrang haben.

Gruß, GErrit


----------



## karl54de (2. März 2014)

Hallo zusammen! Baustopp?  Nein bei geht es jetzt richtig los! Habe einen traumhaften Zaskar im Net erwischt, den ich mit den Gebeinen meines leider in der vorigen Woche verstorbenen GT Marathon neu aufbauen möchte!

Erstaunlich war für mich die Vielfalt an Federgabeln die es auf dem Markt gibt! 

Der Neue Zaskar ist ein XL mit 55 cm, (ich fahre gerne zu kleine Rahmen) . , und aus diesem Grund ist eine gebrauchte Federgabel, mit 1 1/8" Schaft und einer mind. Schaftlänge von 25 cm so einfach nicht zu bekommen!






Hier mein Neuer Zaskar!


Gesendet von meinem iPad mit Tapatalk


----------



## epic2006 (6. März 2014)

Doch ist sie. Ich habe meine SID als Neuteil einfach bestellt und dafür glaub ich um die 400,- bezahlt. Von den FOX-Gabeln bin ich weg, die einzige noch vorhandene macht seit dem ersten Tag nur Probleme, ist schwer und weich...

Viel Spaß beim Aufbau!

Gruß, GErrit


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## karl54de (9. März 2014)

So, heute habe ich die ersten 70 Zaskar km gefahren! Bin begeistert vom Handling und Vortri
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



So, die erste Ausfahrt ist gemacht! Alles perfekt!


Gesendet von meinem iPad mit Tapatalk


----------



## blizzord (10. April 2014)

Hey Gerrit,

wie ist eigentlich der Aktuelle Stand deines Bikes?
Bilder mit dem Leichtbau LRS gibbet doch noch net, oder hab ich was übersehen? :=).

Gruß
Sven


----------



## epic2006 (10. April 2014)

Bis auf die Pedale ist das Bike fertig, ich komm zur Zeit nur leider zu nix, weil ich mitten im Auf-/Umbau eines immobilen Projekts stecke. Vor ein paar Wochen war ich mit dem Rad mal an der Isar unterwegs, hier die Bilder (mit leichtem LRS):





















Ich versuch mich mal in ein paar finalen Worten und einer wahrscheinlich unvollständigen Teileliste:

Rahmen Zaskar Team aus 2010 oder 2009?
RS SID Worldcup blackbox dualair
Steuersatz Cane Creek Carbon
Lenker Ritchey Carbon
Vorbau New Ultimate
Kappe Schmolke
Griffe GT aus den 90er
Bremse Shimano XTR Trail IceTech 2014
Trigger Sram XO
Eigenbaumatchmaker Carbon
Klingel Billy
Kurbel/Lager Sram XO
UW Sram XX
KB von Carbon-Ti Volltitan 39/25
SW Sram XO
Kassette Shimano XT 11-34 10fach
Kette Shimano XT
Stütze Reverse Carbon
Klemme Carbon-Ti
Sattel Flite SLR Kit Carbonio
Bremsschlauchklemmen Brake Flow Aluminium blau
LRS b.o.r. MD7 Naben mit b.o.r. 333 Felgen und DT Revolution 2,0-1,5-2,0 mit blauen DT Nippeln
Schnellspanner Carbon-Ti
Reifen Onza Canis
Schläuche Schwalbe XX-light
Flaschenhalter mittlerweile Tune Uni Wasserträger

Alle Schrauben, Bolzen, Stifte und Scheiben aus Titan oder Alu.

Das Gewicht liegt bei 9,5kg, genau weiß ich es nicht mehr.

Kurz noch zum LRS: durch die Verwendung der b.o.r. Naben mit den passenden, aussermittig gebohrten Felgen des gleichen Herstellers ergeben sich an allen Flanschen gleiche Speichenlängen und somit auch gleiche Winkel was die Belastung der Speichen reduzieren soll. Der gesamte LRS ohne Felgenband und Schnellspanner lag bei knapp unter 1300g, wenn ich mich recht erinnere und hat um 400,-€ gekostet. Einspeichen musste ich halt selber. Auch bei längerer Recherche konnte ich in der Preisklasse nichts fertiges finden das vom Gewicht her auch nur annähernd dort hinkam. Das Thema Dauerhaltbarkeit kann ich momentan noch nicht beurteilen.

So, ich mach jetzt ma wieder rüber nache Baustelle, die Maurers kommen um 07:00h...
Gruß, GErrit


----------



## epic2006 (13. April 2014)

So, nachgewogen, 9,31kg


----------

